# SS: VW Golf MK2 16v GTi



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey hey :lol:

Vask:
- CG APC -> PW
- Vasket med sheepskin mitt og CG CW&G
- PW
- Clayet med Riccardo -> Rinsed
- Vasket med sheepskin mitt og Optimum No Rinse
- PW -> Dried

Paint:
- Menzerna SIP (LC Wool)
- Menzerna SIP (White Sonus)
- Menzerna 106FF (White Sonus)
- Menzerna 106FF (Blue Sonus)
- CG Vertua Bond (Yellow applicator pad)
- Swissvax Shield (Applicator pad)

Others:
- 80 m med blå 3M
- Makita 9227CB
- ****load med ultraplush MF
- Endel pads, store og små
- Swissvax Pneu
- Black Wow

(It's in Norwegian)

Before:
































































*
Then I gave it some love :applause2:*










*Then i got this*


















































































*Had to finish those 50-50's*













































































































*Finished*


























































































































































*The owner was satisfied*



















*
Next job? Here i come.*


----------



## Rikimaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Smashing job there on a total classic mate! looks great:thumb:

Do love the MkII's.


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

That is one lovely finish whiplazh. Beautiful shine.


----------



## dazzerjp (Sep 3, 2008)

Classy.

Lovely 50/50 shots.
I like your style


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

1 - you are funny

2 - fantastic result

3 - WTF???? Snow already???????


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow - Very nice finish!!!










PMSL tbh - gj fella


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Haahaahaa!!

Love it 

Fantastic 50-50's mate.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

bigollieg said:


> Wow - Very nice finish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont stick you tongue on it, ouch!!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Amazing work, great write up, great pics, great car :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

What i write up:thumb: pictures are awesome increditable work and attention to detail, i absouletly love the mk2 golfs in that colour:argie:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

That is a very very tidy car:argie:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

superb job on a very nice motor


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Im not a Golf lover but that is one nice looking car!! Cracking job mate. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I had a MK2 Golf GTi's and it was wonderful fun...! 

That is a very good finish indeed. :buffer:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

The snow in the last few shots set the colour / finish off very nicely !

Great results too :thumb:

BTW - What's the temperature in Norway ? (I thought we had it bad! )


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

great work mate, car looks brilliant


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely shiney golf. Great work. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work mate - awesome looking mk2 too!

PMSL @ your faces!!


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks alot guys!  

Hehe, the hat - well, yeah. 
And it's about -3 celcius. Brr.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Like the CG T shirt as well...


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cracking write-up and the pictures are brilliant. :thumb: Great correction aswell. Love it!! :argie:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Good work, excellent improvement. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice one!! Cracking correction work and machine finish there, looks great in the afters and liking the shots of the car on the snow 

Not sure about the "car lovin" bit :doublesho:lol::lol::lol: ... but seriously, top job and a great write up! :thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Stunning correction, another Mk2, I love them!

Sveneng


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Great write up and finish is amazing, love it. Man I miss my mk2, so should never have sold it (sad face). Gotta get me another one!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wicked pics lovin the last one PMSL 

And that is 1 sweet lookin golf.

Robbie


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cracking turnaround mate, looks fantastic!

Love the pics too, lol. :thumb:


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)

sweet mk2 done a great job on it


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

fantastic thread -

this picture is still making me giggle tho -









*
*do you want me to buff you madam**


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

Haha. I figured that would make someone laugh  

Thanks for comments guys!


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

nice work and lovely car !


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice mk2 and a cracking correction  still got my mk2 although it's undergoing surgery!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks great, it also looks very cold too


----------



## jezmonkey069 (Feb 16, 2008)

What wheels are they? 
Great work btw..
Big big fan of Mk2's


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent work there my friend.:buffer::thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

NUTTER ! :lol: mate funniest thread I've read 

very good work on one of my favourite cars, nice rims aswell 

nice one
Baz


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

great work 

the mk2 GTi is my fave...


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!  Dont know what rims it is.


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutly superb! :thumb:

Awesome results and some great pictures of your work. 
The owner must have been over the moon with that!


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Supreme result mate...
waiting your next project.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

LOL.

Superb work there bro 

Wish we had snow!


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

Absolutely stunning, brilliant work there.
I love the pics of the finished car outside too:thumb:


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

gioprivatemove said:


> Supreme result mate...
> waiting your next project.


It's out NOW! :buffer:



Mark M said:


> LOL.
> 
> Superb work there bro
> 
> Wish we had snow!


No you dont. :lol:


----------



## RJT (Nov 8, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmm golf gti(in a homer simpson kinda way)


----------

